# Concerned: Site auto-stretches in IE



## TeeShirtSamurai (Feb 8, 2006)

I've been working on my site a while now and I'm 95% finished. I decided to bring my wife's laptop to work with me today to work on the site. 

Up till now I have tested every change I made to the site in both Firefox and Internet Explorer to make sure everything looks okay, functions, etc. 

The site has looked and performed fine on both my home PC and my work PC and on both browsers. I opened up the site today on my wife's laptop on Firefox and it looked good. However, when I opened it up in Internet Explorer I could tell that IE was automatically stretching the fixed width so the graphics looked a little fuzzy (as graphics do when you go from smaller to larger).

I've tried to figure out what the hell is going on and I'm hoping someone knows something about this.

The only thing I can really think of is that it's the particular version of IE on my wife's laptop. She just got a brand new Dell Latitude D820 which has a 15.4in widescreen. I never wiped the OS when she received it. I simply left everything the way it was. The version of Internet Explorer is 6.0.2900.2180.xpsp.050622-1524. I'm thinking that this particular version takes the widescreen into account and stretches things a little to make them easier to read?

I'm not too concerned since it works fine on other computers in both browsers, just not on IE on her widescreen laptop. Plus, there is nothing I can do regarding the site design meaning nothing I can fix since nothing is broken.

Can anyone confirm my suspicions or is it something else entirely?


----------



## TeeShirtSamurai (Feb 8, 2006)

I found out what is happening and the solution. 

"This is often caused when you change the DPI display setting from the standard 96 (often as shipped Dell would have already made it 120). So basically, this larger DPI causes Internet Explorer to scale both the text and images to meet this new setting and this can distort images displayed within it."

http://geekswithblogs.net/imilovanovic/archive/2006/01/09/65358.aspx
http://www.notebookforums.com/post564703-6.html


----------



## identityburn (Feb 24, 2006)

96? I thought that was MAC standard, PC is 72.


----------

